# Cubing Competition in Georgia



## nuclearbigdaddy (May 16, 2013)

I am a resident of Canton Georgia and was wondering if anyone was planning a cubing competition any time soon. I was hoping for a Marietta 2013 competition. I started cubing back in January 2012 and there haven't been any competitions since 2011! It would be my dream to go to a cubing competition!
Thanks,
Mason


----------

